# surgery Thursday



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a surgery date on Thursday to remove the right lobe because of a nodule. I won't have any thyroid left after. I am hoping it works out well.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wish you all the best. I had the left lobe only for 20 years, and it was removed in July. There have been some bumpy spots but it is getting much better. Best wishes!


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

That's good to know. I hope it all works out smoothly for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

namebug said:


> I have a surgery date on Thursday to remove the right lobe because of a nodule. I won't have any thyroid left after. I am hoping it works out well.


Thank you for letting us know. I have put you on the "list" so others can be reminded to keep you in their thoughts and prayers.

Since this is a new thread, I am not familiar w/your background. Do you have cancer? When did you have the first lobe removed?


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

I had a previous post in Newbie and responses to a few other posts back in October. The past two months have been busy with grading papers and Thanksgiving, so I haven't posted in a while.

The left lobe was removed 15 years ago because of a cyst that developed. It had been drained, but it kept swelling back up and bulging conspicuously. I had been diagnosed with Hashimoto's. Recently, an FNA on a nodule on the riht lobe was inconclusive for cancer, so the rest of the thyroid will be removed. I think I might be better off with medication alone - at least I hope so. Mostly I would like to have some energy back if that is possible.


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks also for the prayers.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll be in my thoughts. Take care of yourself and good luck!


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you. I like the picture attachment - very cute.

I can't figure out the attachment button, or I would put a picture of my tree and my dog.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

namebug said:


> I have a surgery date on Thursday to remove the right lobe because of a nodule. I won't have any thyroid left after. I am hoping it works out well.


Wishing you all the best today! Sending thoughts and prayers!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck today! We are all thinking of you.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Hope everything went well for you. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope you have an easy recovery!


----------

